# The smallest PB GSD you've seen



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

The thread about the biggest GSDs got me wondering, what's the smallest size you've seen?

I've got a tiny little girl who's still growing, but is definitely going to be small. Curious to see what others have seen out there!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I know of a female who was 42 lbs as an adult. I wasn't a fan of her breeding, but not because of her size. A friend who is a member on here (GatorDog) has a gorgeous little female who is right around 50 lbs if I recall correctly. I haven't seen any smaller in person.


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

What about males? What's the smallest male anyone has seen?


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

I've bumped into 2 white GSD in my area, one at a coffe shop and another at an eatery. Not sure the sex of either. The coffee shop one was larger, I'd estimate a bit taller than the standard. But the eatery one was a little thing. Not sure it might have been a pup still (I find it harder to tell with the white ones, especially at a distance, since their color doesn't give a hint like some b/t, bi, sables, etc.) I would estimate it about 50lb. The back came to about knee height on a shorter person, like the low end of the 5 ft range.


----------



## AnyaGSD (May 22, 2014)

my girl is only 55lbs but still slowly growing at 11 months old.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

DobbyDad said:


> What about males? What's the smallest male anyone has seen?


My previous GSD Smoke weighed between 47 & 52 lbs most of his life. Lived to be 14.5 yrs old. Blue Shepherd. Parents were of normal size, sibs all small.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

DobbyDad said:


> What about males? What's the smallest male anyone has seen?


My male, Orick, (see avatar) is the smallest I have owned, and the smallest male I have seen. He ranges between 55-57 lbs. at 4 years, but he was starved as a puppy, and even up to 2 years old he did not get the nourishment he needed, being kenneled with a very dominant male who ate everything. I don't think he would have been over 25 inches anyway, but he would have been bigger than he is, I am sure. In the photo, he is the little boy with the red collar, lying next to my old boy Rosco, who averaged about 85-90 lbs.

Susan


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

My female Jentry is the smallest GSD I've seen, and I've been told that by others' as well. She's about 45 lbs, and will be a year old on Friday. She was 5.7 lbs when I got her at 8 weeks.

Here she is at 11 months...
2015-01-27, Jentry 11 Months Stacked by Falon167, on Flickr

2015-01-27, Jentry 11 Months Head Shot by Falon167, on Flickr


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

My female was around 45 lbs when she was almost a year. She's now 3 years old and around 55 lbs lean. She's sable coated like FG167's dog.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Diabla is on the small range, but not the smallest I've seen. She is perfect height wise, at 57 cm (24,5 in) but kind of stocky and too square to the standard, weighting 24.5 kg (54 lbs)


Here you can appreciate her built


And here she's next to my male, who is not fair comparison


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I would *love* a smaller GSD. Shenzi is 65#, would love a 45-55# female. Are any breeders known for smaller dogs? Not looking for now, but good info to have!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Chloe is 26 in. atw & 55 pounds. I don't think she's that small?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My 2 year old female is 50lbs and about 22.5 inches


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Saw some small ones yesterday. Maybe 40 lbs she was an itty bitty thing. Owners said as far as they knew, she was pb.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

As a matter of fact... Captain is the tallest gsd I have seen for a while except one of my client's George, who was easily a 100 lb gsd. Possibly more... But most of the gsd's I see are shorter than captain. I'll have to measure him one day. He is almost like wolfhound height.


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

My SO's family used to have a purebred female GSD who was her heaviest at 22kgs (~48lbs). Definitely the smallest GSD I've ever seen in person, but also one of the most intimidating. 

These are 2 of the few pictures I have of her:


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

My first female Gsd was a whopping 50 pounds ? lol she was super agile aswell.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Many years ago I had a cute (but obnoxious) little female GSD named Duchess that weighed a healthy 38 lbs. When I got her, she was a menace to society, but it only took about 48 hours to set her on the right path.

She was so tiny that when you compared her to a regular sized GSD it was like putting a Sheltie beside a Collie.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

My Allie is only 23-24" tall and 45-50 pounds. What she lacks in mass she makes up for with personality, she is a force of nature with her drive and concentration, also the cuddliest dog I have ever encountered.


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

FG167 said:


> My female Jentry is the smallest GSD I've seen, and I've been told that by others' as well. She's about 45 lbs, and will be a year old on Friday. She was 5.7 lbs when I got her at 8 weeks.


Wow! 5.7 lbs at 8 weeks! That is small, but she sure grew up to be good looking and very proportional. She's definitely a very nice looking female. 

My girl is about 38 lbs. and 8 months. I suspect she will have one more small growth spurt, but am thinking she will top out around 45 lbs as well.

It's good to hear from some of the people who have seen small GSDs. It seems like all I ever hear about are the large ones.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Legend is pretty small yet, he is 16 months old and 58lbs. I showed him in an SV show as a puppy and the judge called him "upper medium" size. He's not short (he's 24"), but is not heavy boned and doesn't have a mastiff sized head. I suspect he will fill out to be similar to his father, Nikon, who is 24.5" and 72lbs at 6 years old (judged as "correct medium" size).

My first GSD Kenya was 20" and 50lbs as an adult. She had really nice functional structure, was a great agility dog, moved well and was very balanced. Perhaps my best structured GSD so far as far as longevity and true functionality (not showy gaiting).


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

I would love to have a smaller sized GSD. Even my emaciated rescue puppy ( whom we sadly lost to lymphoma, last November at the age of 2  ) who came to me nothing but skin and bones, ended up being 100 lbs. My female was also 100 lbs, and my new puppy is around 43 lbs at 16 weeks.

I am planning on rescuing again, once my puppy is a bit older, and will look out for a smaller size...but in reality it will probably just happen and I will fall in love with a face and that will be the end of it, no matter the size


----------



## gsdmom1 (Oct 13, 2003)

All 3 of my GSDs are small. Draven is a rescue and is 20.5 at the shoulder. Tangy is 22inches and 50lbs. Her Daughter Rev is 21.5 and 48lbs. Interestingly enough, Tangy was bred to average to large size male and all her puppies (5 female) are all under 23 inches.


----------



## Trudys mom (May 26, 2015)

*small is not a bad thing in my opinion*

My little girl is 22.5 and 57 lbs but is nice size for sports


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

2.5yr old male
22.5"
54.5lbs

I'd clone him if I could!! great size that I never imagined falling in love with.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I know you breed for the standard but I do like them on the small side


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja weighs 65 pounds. I love her smaller size. She outruns her litter bigger brothers and can make very sharp turns, leaving them like "Huh?".


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Liesje said:


> Legend is pretty small yet, he is 16 months old and 58lbs. I showed him in an SV show as a puppy and the judge called him "upper medium" size. He's not short (he's 24"), but is not heavy boned and doesn't have a mastiff sized head. I suspect he will fill out to be similar to his father, Nikon, who is 24.5" and 72lbs at 6 years old (judged as "correct medium" size).


So, Legend is now 22 months old and is still 58lbs, lol! I think he is definitely going to be on the small side for a male, but to me is not abnormally small. He's now training at 24 or 26" for agility so he is not short (based on the standard, probably looks short compared to most pet GSDs).


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Shadow, now nearly 5, has levelled off at about 55lbs and 22". I affectionately refer to her as my mini mutt. Most people say she is under size but I believe she is correct for a female. 
In agility and speed she has a decided edge over larger dogs. Bud looks, and moves, like a tank by comparison.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

My female is going to be 1 next month and hasn't broken 50lbs yet. She's tiny, but I love it. A little agile pocket rocket. Since February she's only gained about ~15lbs so I'm pretty confident she's not going to get over 55.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I just got Halo *up* to 54.7 pounds after being a bit over 51 pounds a few months ago. Admittedly, that was too thin, but since she's a longcoat with a very thick, dense coat, I didn't realize that she'd lost a few pounds until I actually weighed her. 55/56 is a nice, lean weight for her. She's a wiggler and I'm not very good at measuring, but as far as I've been able to tell, she's about 22" high. She's 6-1/2 years old.


----------



## Trudys mom (May 26, 2015)

*My little one*

Trudy is with in breed standard but just lol! 
She measures 22.5 and weighs 55lbs. 
What she lacks in size she makes up for in beauty  just love my little brat!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

2 year old male
23-24 inches
About 54 pounds

Kaiju's pretty lanky but he's super agile. I always imagined him getting big like 70-80 pounds but now that he's an adult I'm glad he stayed small. I have more fun in agility as well because he can make tight little turns but still has the legs to run fast. He was 4.5 pounds when we picked him up at 8 weeks. Completely healthy other than just being smaller than his littermates. He's still by far the smallest. The next smallest of his litter is a sister who is currently 70 pounds.


----------

